# ?NEED HELP IDENTIFIEING A PART ON 91 STANZA?



## pharoah1011 (Apr 28, 2006)

Can someone please tell me what this part is? There is smoke coming out of the bottom of this part, and my car is running like crap.

It has 4 hoses connected to it. 3 rubber ones and 1 steel hose coming strait out the bottom of it.

It is located directly behind the ignition coil and one of the rubber hose's connects to the throttle body.

This would be much appreciated Thanx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its the bpt(Back Pressure Transducer), if i remember correctly. its what tells the egr when to open.


----------



## pharoah1011 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It is the EGR BPT valve and the hoses on the bottom of them will melt over time due to the heat transmitted up the metal pipe to it.


----------



## pharoah1011 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Thanx*

I realized the rubber hose was the problem. Replaced the rubber hose. Car runs great  
Thanks a lot for your reply.


----------

